# Travel and hotel security tips.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Now that summer's here (yay!), and some of us will be going on vacation, I thought it might be good to start a tread on staying safe while traveling. Security can be very important, especially for people traveling alone. Also, leaving things like laptops in the room while you're out having fun can be a concern. How do you check to see that your room is really empty upon entering? 

My 20-something-year-old daughter is talking about taking a trip on her own. (ugh) Give me your tips, please and thanks! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't leave your toothbrush out...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Don't leave your toothbrush out...


:sad2:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Now that summer's here (yay!), and some of us will be going on vacation, I thought it might be good to start a tread on staying safe while traveling. Security can be very important, especially for people traveling alone. Also, leaving things like laptops in the room while you're out having fun can be a concern. How do you check to see that your room is really empty upon entering?
> 
> My 20-something-year-old daughter is talking about taking a trip on her own. (ugh) Give me your tips, please and thanks! :tango_face_smile:


It's called 'clearing a room'......
First rule of gun safety: carry one.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's called 'clearing a room'......
> First rule of gun safety: carry one.


Where ever you can.

If you are traveling to other states be aware of that states gun laws.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

never stay in the old style "Red Roof"s with the exposed room entrances - totally enclosed hotels only with ALL hotel entrances key locked and working well ...

whether you buy one of the electronic gimmick door alarms or just carry an old fashion door wedges - don't rely on just the hotel locks when you're sleeping >>> there's plenty of universal key cards around and regular keys for even the deadbolts ...

"clearing the room" includes checking the adjoining room door if it's a suite setup - also check the windows for being locked - when you go out leave all the inside room doors wide open - have a couple of the lites on along with the TV >>>> anything amiss back out - somebody might be waiting or you trapped one rifling thru the room ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here are some serious tips;

Stay at a reputable hotel chain in a nice area with interior access room doors. Some will have late night security and a lobby door that stays locked after 11 pm with entrance only with hotel room key. Most have security cameras. 

I joke about not keeping your toothbrush out but I'm serious. I have a small padlock that I lock my travel bag up after I put all of my belongings in it if I leave for the day. Sure if anyone wants to break into my luggage can do so with a set of bolt cutters, but it keeps the semi-honest out...and my toothbrush safe from ... whatever.

Use the safety lock on the door. If possible, keep your pistol with you at all times while in the room. 

Generally speaking, most reputable hotel chains are pretty safe and I've travelled a lot in my career. Usually I stay at Hilton properties or Marriott mid price properties and have never felt unsafe.

Oh, and remember to carry a small Black-Light just for fun! :vs_bulb:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never stay at a motel 6, or Days inn of any so called budget place . Avoid most super 8. Read reviews closely. Never block a door open to carry stuff in or out. We travel a lot. And have learned the hard way.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

soyer38301 said:


> Where ever you can.
> 
> If you are traveling to other states be aware of that states gun laws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


See the first rule.....:vs_smile:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I travel extensively for work so I have routine. First off, spend the extra few bucks and stay at a nice hotel in a good area. Check the room before unpacking. Make sure AC and TV's work. Check the sheets, check the bathroom, everything gets a look over. Check your windows, make sure they have a lock and that it functions. Check your door locks and the door between room if you have one. Always carry your weapon and have spare mags and ammunition. Get a tethered lock box so you can lock up your valuables when your forced to leave them in the room. Have a small boo-boo kit in your bag along with a small quality flashlight, spare batteries and pocket knife. 
Travelers are a target to some, particularly new travelers who are alone and not paying attention. Be alert! 

I travel mostly in Texas so I have a complete GHB in the truck along with other essential items but when traveling to other states I do what I can with what circumstances allow.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Jim Lovell has a great channel.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Jim Lovell has a great channel.


I wonder if Mrs Poet would like to be Mrs. Kozak? That guy can't shoot or anything can he? :vs_worry:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Young ladies should travel together and not alone. Never allow yourself to be separated from your friends. Do not go off alone with someyyou do not know. Stay in well lit public places. Do not accept an open container from anyone. You might be surprised as to what was put in it.

Only stay in single entry, reputable hotels preferably with doors locked after 11pm. Do not tell strangers where you are staying. Stay away from Uber. The unlicensed car could be anyone. Carry where you can.

Do not take expensive jewelry. Minimum of cash. Have copies of credit cards, contacts and photo ID for just in case. If it feels wrong it is. Trust your gut. 

Make sure to go to confession afterward.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Jim Lovell has a great channel.


Sending this to my daughters. ETA: I especially like his line (and I'm paraphrasing), 'dressing immodestly is like holding a strip of bacon out in front of a snapping dog.' Yep, that one's gonna get used around Casa Annie's this summer.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I found this one. I think he's got some good ideas. I like the idea of using the belt on the door-close.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Young ladies should travel together and not alone.


This is what I'm trying to drive home to my daughter. She wants to have this 'big adventure', thinking it'll be sort of 'empowering' or something. I think it's too dangerous.



> Make sure to go to confession afterward.


Hah! 'Once a Catholic', as they say, 'always a Catholic.' :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Annie said:


> This is what I'm trying to drive home to my daughter. She wants to have this 'big adventure', thinking it'll be sort of 'empowering' or something. I think it's too dangerous.
> 
> Hah! 'Once a Catholic', as they say, 'always a Catholic.' :tango_face_wink:


Big mistake girls make all the time. Kidnaping is to the sex trade is not a pretty picture. She is not old enough to see the danger only the pretty shinny stuff. Same things I tried to drive home on my daughter. Bad things happen when you culled out from the herd. Suspect everyone's motives. Hard to have a great time with your guard up but that is what it is.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Never stay on the bottom floor. I try to stay on the 2nd floor. I figure I can drop out of the window if I need to with at worse a sprained ankle. But I don't worry about someone coming in thru the window.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

modfan said:


> Never stay on the bottom floor. I try to stay on the 2nd floor. I figure I can drop out of the window if I need to with at worse a sprained ankle. But I don't worry about someone coming in thru the window.


In addition I should think it's much easier for non-hotel guests would-be predators to wander into first floor rooms.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I have travelled many times by myself, and I was never attacked, kidnapped, robed or anything. Usually I stay on the cheapest hotel and it was all fine (except for getting a electric shock at the shower). 
As an advice for not being robbed: do no look like you have something worth stealing. Use common luggage and clothes, leave the fancy stuff at home. Stop being such a mother hen, Annie 😂 
Your daughters trip will be fine. Girls can travel alone for sure. Tell her to have fun on her adventure. 
(It looks like that the guys in this forum forgot that they once were young too).


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Yavanna said:


> (It looks like that the guys in this forum forgot that they once were young too).


I don't remember if I was young once or not....I have slept since then 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> I have travelled many times by myself, and I was never attacked, kidnapped, robed or anything. Usually I stay on the cheapest hotel and it was all fine (except for getting a electric shock at the shower).
> As an advice for not being robbed: do no look like you have something worth stealing. Use common luggage and clothes, leave the fancy stuff at home. Stop being such a mother hen, Annie ��
> Your daughters trip will be fine. Girls can travel alone for sure. Tell her to have fun on her adventure.
> (It looks like that the guys in this forum forgot that they once were young too).


It's not that we forgot what is like to be young but we as parents we get stuck with the emotional and financial fall out of poor decisions our children make. Friends will find things cool and exciting. We see that aspect but we also see what can go wrong and try to avoid having our children from being devistated by doing something that has warning written all over it. Friends can say that's too bad, walk away and have a wonderful time. Not so if you are a real parent.

Also realize as young men we had a very healthy interest in young ladies. We all got to see the good, the bad and the ugly with male and female friends and acquaintances . Most of the time things are ok, even great. But if something goes wrong, your in deep trouble very quickly. Better to have a very good time and be safe than go for the Greatest of all and experience the evil that is out there.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

We stay in conference hotels a lot, frequently in large cities which we hate. We always travel with a mini-electric kettle, our own coffee & mini moos, two mugs, two glasses and our own adult beverage. And before we check in, we also stop at a store and pick up some snacks (crackers, cheese, lunch meat, and bottle water). The reasoning is that first thing in the morning we're not leaving the room trudging down to the lobby coffee shop just when everyone else is. And in the evening, we can invite friends to join us in our room for a drink, rather than shelling out real $$ at the bar. 

Also NEVER allow housekeeping in. Do not disturb. Grab clean towels off the cart if you need them.

Also, take advantage of GrubHub etc.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yavanna said:


> I have travelled many times by myself, and I was never attacked, kidnapped, robed or anything. Usually I stay on the cheapest hotel and it was all fine (except for getting a electric shock at the shower).
> As an advice for not being robbed: do no look like you have something worth stealing. Use common luggage and clothes, leave the fancy stuff at home. Stop being such a mother hen, Annie &#128514;
> Your daughters trip will be fine. Girls can travel alone for sure. Tell her to have fun on her adventure.
> (It looks like that the guys in this forum forgot that they once were young too).


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> ......... do no look like you have something worth stealing.........


To go along with this: Do not wear clothing that might indicate your country of origin, religious inclination etc. Lest you incite someone who might use your apparel as justification for attacking you.



Yavanna said:


> ........(It looks like that the guys in this forum forgot that they once were young too).


Back when I was a kid, we didn't have youngsters. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> I have travelled many times by myself, and I was never attacked, kidnapped, robed or anything. Usually I stay on the cheapest hotel and it was all fine (except for getting a electric shock at the shower).
> As an advice for not being robbed: do no look like you have something worth stealing. Use common luggage and clothes, leave the fancy stuff at home. Stop being such a mother hen, Annie &#55357;&#56834;
> Your daughters trip will be fine. Girls can travel alone for sure. Tell her to have fun on her adventure.
> (It looks like that the guys in this forum forgot that they once were young too).


You say that because you're young, like my daughter! If I'm a mama hen, does that make you a little chicklet? :devil: I'm all for girls having a fun and adventures, but just not a needlessly risky adventure. I told her to take a sister--or a friend. She's smart. In the end I think she'll probably listen.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Couple things mot mentioned yet. Identify two ways out in the event of a fire or other need to evacuate. Know where the stairs are. Advice on clearing the room, checking windows, wedging the door closed, etc is real good. Have a severe weather or tornado plan. Always keep a flashlight for each person in the room. Keep the room neat. If you have stuff all over and have to evacuate , remember it is unfamiliar surroundings, enough things to trip over without excessive clutter. Keep your suitcase closed at all times. Don't want to bring home stowaway critters, bugs, geckos, or scorpions, whatever else.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> ......... Identify two ways out in the event of a fire or other need to evacuate. Know where the stairs are. ..........


And always count the doors between your room and the stairs. If the corridor is full of smoke, you may be crawling face-down on the floor trying to find the stairs. By counting the doors, you'll know which one is the stairs and not another room, closet, storage room etc.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

How might one do that flying International? If you know how let me know. There are many places on the planet carrying, trying to conceal, or keep a firearm will get you locked up in a place you don't want to be.

Upon arrival go have a steak diner, and take the knife to the room with you. You might stop in a mini market and pick up one of those small canisters of pepper spray, or a small bottle of baby powder really does mess with an intruders eyes. Things you can have are often a little better than nothing.



Back Pack Hack said:


> It's called 'clearing a room'......
> First rule of gun safety: carry one.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

She or anyone just needs to keep it simple, yet smart. Use common sense and make good decisions that minimize risk.

Nothing good happens after 1 AM.
Always have a way out to get home when you are ready without depending on someone else you are with for a ride.
Have a small emergency bag or get home bag.
Be cautious, things (and people) are often not what they seem.
Beware of ulterior motives, nothing in life is free.
Do not out yourself in awkward situations where you re alone and vulnerable.

Did I say make good decisions?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stowlin said:


> How might one do that flying International? If you know how let me know. There are many places on the planet carrying, trying to conceal, or keep a firearm will get you locked up in a place you don't want to be. .......


Sorry, but the world isn't perfect.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have not traveled for a ***** age. I also no longer travel out of state or fly. I do like the ideas shared thus far. I would suggest to do some recon on the hotel that you are staying at. Walk around and know where the entrances and exits are, and determine if there are any sort of areas to avoid (like a back stairwell). I carry all of the time. I also bring along my AR15 pistol any time that I go anywhere outside of my local area.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

never stay on the first floor

never stay above the 4th floor

best low tech legal self defense weapon, carry a fake lemon/lime filled with ammonia 








if you get a call from the "front desk" asking you to open door/window, break glass, evac room, etc.. hang up and call the front desk yourself

use ALL the door locks


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

There is a video on youtube by Clint Everson who wrote the book 100 deadly skills. He gives four tips for security in hotels for traveling abroad. Pretty good ideas.


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

Have your clothes for the next day laid out and ready to put on. That can save valuable time in case of an emergency. I also put something against the door that will fall over and make some noise if anyone opens the door to your room.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> There is a video on youtube by Clint Everson who wrote the book 100 deadly skills. He gives four tips for security in hotels for traveling abroad. Pretty good ideas.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I have not traveled for a ***** age. I also no longer travel out of state or fly. I do like the ideas shared thus far. I would suggest to do some recon on the hotel that you are staying at. Walk around and know where the entrances and exits are, and determine if there are any sort of areas to avoid (like a back stairwell). I carry all of the time. I also bring along my AR15 pistol any time that I go anywhere outside of my local area.


They say ***** age in Minnesota, huh? The milkman musta been a southerner!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I have not traveled for a ***** age. I also no longer travel out of state or fly. I do like the ideas shared thus far. I would suggest to do some recon on the hotel that you are staying at. Walk around and know where the entrances and exits are, and determine if there are any sort of areas to avoid (like a back stairwell). I carry all of the time. I also bring along my AR15 pistol any time that I go anywhere outside of my local area.





A Watchman said:


> They say ***** age in Minnesota, huh? The milkman musta been a southerner!


The Raccoon (Procyon lotor) has many sub species but generally lives approx 3-5years in the wild and up to around 20 years in captivity.

For clarity, I'd suggest that if you want to use a descriptive and cute saying to mean a "relatively long time" as in 20 years or so, you should say for example; "I haven't traveled in a _*CAPTIVE or PET ****'s age*_ :vs_closedeyes:

Also, using the term "****" has been known to "trigger" certain dim-o-craps...:vs_whistle:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> They say ***** age in Minnesota, huh? The milkman musta been a southerner!


Believe it or not we do a city/northern suburb of Minneapolis of "**** Rapids"....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The Raccoon (Procyon lotor) has many sub species but generally lives approx 3-5years in the wild and up to around 20 years in captivity.
> 
> For clarity, I'd suggest that if you want to use a descriptive and cute saying to mean a "relatively long time" as in 20 years or so, you should say for example; "I haven't traveled in a _*CAPTIVE or PET ****'s age*_ :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Also, using the term "****" has been known to "trigger" certain dim-o-craps...:vs_whistle:





RedLion said:


> Believe it or not we do a city/northern suburb of Minneapolis of "**** Rapids"....


Pffttt .... ok, but I betcha ya aint got a bonafide ******** one amongst ya! They sure do talk funny, but can cook up a storm!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Pffttt .... ok, but I betcha ya aint got a bonafide ******** one amongst ya! They sure do talk funny, but can cook up a storm!











Dam on the Mississippi.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The Raccoon (Procyon lotor) has many sub species but generally lives approx 3-5years in the wild and up to around 20 years in captivity.
> 
> For clarity, I'd suggest that if you want to use a descriptive and cute saying to mean a "relatively long time" as in 20 years or so, you should say for example; "I haven't traveled in a _*CAPTIVE or PET ****'s age*_ :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Also, using the term "****" has been known to "trigger" certain dim-o-craps...:vs_whistle:


Who keeps a **** as a pet? That's krazy. They're kind of mean; cute looking but mean. Aren't they? A zoo **** would be another thing, though. I could see that.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Not to be confused with a "dune-****"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Believe it or not we do a city/northern suburb of Minneapolis of "**** Rapids"....


There's one in Iowa too.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> I have travelled many times by myself, and I was never attacked, kidnapped, robed or anything. Usually I stay on the cheapest hotel and it was all fine (except for getting a electric shock at the shower).
> As an advice for not being robbed: do no look like you have something worth stealing. Use common luggage and clothes, leave the fancy stuff at home. Stop being such a mother hen, Annie &#55357;&#56834;
> Your daughters trip will be fine. Girls can travel alone for sure. Tell her to have fun on her adventure.
> (It looks like that the guys in this forum forgot that they once were young too).


For many years I traveled occasionally for work pulling a large trailer so I looked for cheap motels with lots of empty parking spaces Often I stayed at this one motel in Louisiana which had so few customers I could easily get in with the trailer.

One night when I'm fairly sure I was the only customer some guys tried to break the door in. Slamming and slamming against the steel door at 2am. I shouted that I had a gun (I had no gun) and they fled.

Soon after I applied for a concealed carry permit.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have traveled a LOT for business over the last 20+ years. I have never had a security problem in my hotels. Like Slippy, I stay in Hiltons, Marriotts and occasionally Holiday Inn (the real Holiday Inns, not Holiday Inn Express). As a general rule, if the hotel does not have their own restaurant, I will not stay there.

Several here, have mentioned not accepting a 1st floor room. I completely disagree with sentiment. The biggest risk I have faced staying in a hotel is fire, not security. (I have been through 3 hotel fires and they are never fun.) For that reason the very first thing I do when I get to a new hotel is drop my bag in the room then pace off the steps to the nearest exit. It is unimaginably dark when you are in a commercial building during a fire. Judging distance in that kind of darkness is nearly impossible. So I find it easier to remember "exit the room take a right, go 30 paces take a left, open the door to the stairwell, go 2 paces and grab the handrail, etc.

When I am in my room, I have no problem with leaving my laptop, etc. when I go out to eat. But I do always put it away in my bag. I also keep the blackout curtains closed.

A much larger security risk is when you are out of the hotel getting a meal, working or sightseeing. Keep an eye open for the homeless. Avoid them at all possible costs. If it is not possible to avoid them, ALWAYS have a plan in mind for how to deal with them when they become aggressive (because they usually do, especially if you make eye contact). Three weeks ago I was in New York City, going down to catch a subway to meet a friend for supper. One of the homeless dopers at the entrance decided I was a good mark and followed me all the way to the turnstyle cussing and threatening me. He did not give up until I finally kicked his knees out from under him, grabbed him by the hair on the back of his head and thumped his noggin on the turnstyle.

Also, keep a pocket full of $1 dollar bills. The hotel bus driver, concierge or valet is a really good source of information of where to avoid and where to go if you slip him a few skins first.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If you travel long enough you will always have war stories. If it's not the hotel it's the airlines. I stay in the big name hotels when in the larger cities but traveling to some of these small towns in Texas you get the best available. I've seen fires, crime scenes, one hurricane, a tornado, and a flood, all from a hotel room. Hell, I think they were shooting a porno movie in the room next to me once. ( I wasn't invited! :vs_mad: )

Note: As @Inor said, the concierge, valet, front desk people, porters, etc. are great sources of information, tip them well and they will take care of you. Hotels in general will be accommodating. The cities themselves are another story.

At the airports? No one gives a shit about you. All you can do is survive.

I have been flying my whole life and by far, bad trip or good trip, the airport is the worst part of any trip.

I once had a flight canceled 3 times on the same day to the same destination while I run from one end of the airport to the other. ( I think they where f------ with me. )

I have had a plane taxi all the way out to the runway, rev up it's engines, and then return to the gate because, as the captain put it, "We need some go-go juice". :vs_shocked:

I have sat on the tarmac for hours while they make "repairs to non essential equipment"? I thought every damn part of the plane was " Essential".

Delayed flights, canceled flights, lost baggage, long lines full of other frustrated people and screaming babies. Then there is that last passenger to get on the plane, you know the one, the woman with the baby and all the baby shit dangling off every arm and leg, and it's then, that you realize that the last available empty seat is next you. Just shoot me now and get it over with.

The Movies "Airplane" and "Trains, Planes, and Automobiles" comes to mind.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Prepared One*, I haven't been on a commercial airliner in over 30 years, and I do not plan to start now. I'm always carrying some form of defensive device, and I have no intention of disarming myself. If I want to go someplace, I'll take all my toys and travel in my F-150.

If it's too far or too boring, I won't go, at all. Just about everyone I talk with--including my wife who flies with her sister--tells me tales of woe about delayed flights, late flights, crammed cabins, lost luggage and exorbitant charges.

Why bother?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Inor said:


> I have traveled a LOT for business over the last 20+ years. I have never had a security problem in my hotels. Like Slippy, I stay in Hiltons, Marriotts and occasionally Holiday Inn (the real Holiday Inns, not Holiday Inn Express). As a general rule, if the hotel does not have their own restaurant, I will not stay there.
> 
> Several here, have mentioned not accepting a 1st floor room. I completely disagree with sentiment. The biggest risk I have faced staying in a hotel is fire, not security. (I have been through 3 hotel fires and they are never fun.) For that reason the very first thing I do when I get to a new hotel is drop my bag in the room then pace off the steps to the nearest exit. It is unimaginably dark when you are in a commercial building during a fire. Judging distance in that kind of darkness is nearly impossible. So I find it easier to remember "exit the room take a right, go 30 paces take a left, open the door to the stairwell, go 2 paces and grab the handrail, etc.
> 
> ...


 Lots of good stuff here, take notes. I work for Hilton, and I have worked for Marriott, both are truly a cut above your best westerns etc, pay the extra money if you can, and also sign up for Hilton honors Or Marriott rewards, it makes a big difference when you want specific things, like a certain room type.
Also, being good to valet, concierge, houseman(person who brings you that toothbrush) maintenance is really big. These ppl are upper blue collar, they work good jobs in respectable hotels, they will generally shoot straight if you're a decent human.
I travel with a mini pry bar as well, that I can use as a door wedge at night and also to conduct a simple penetration test of my own room or back entrances that look sketchy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> they will generally *shoot straight* if you're a decent human.


Okay, if that's what it will take to be a responsible, armed person, I'm your Huckleberry.

Where I'm going to find a red laser targeting device for my switchblade is unknown at this moment, but I do not want to be viewed as "uncaring."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *@Prepared One*, I haven't been on a commercial airliner in over 30 years, and I do not plan to start now. I'm always carrying some form of defensive device, and I have no intention of disarming myself. If I want to go someplace, I'll take all my toys and travel in my F-150.
> 
> If it's too far or too boring, I won't go, at all. Just about everyone I talk with--including my wife who flies with her sister--tells me tales of woe about delayed flights, late flights, crammed cabins, lost luggage and exorbitant charges.
> 
> Why bother?


My job demands travel. My territory is Texas so I drive most of it and can be armed as I wish.That's the fun part of my job. I get a lot of windshield time in and enjoy the countryside. However, my job demands I fly as well to out of state locations for factory inspections, continuing education, engineering meetings, national conventions, etc. so I fly. Most of my family is spread all over creation so I fly to see them. When I was a kid I loved to fly, now it's a necessary chore. I do the frequent flyer miles and hotel Honors cards so it's at least manageable. Just a necessary evil. lain:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> My job demands travel. My territory is Texas so I drive most of it and can be armed as I wish.That's the fun part of my job. I get a lot of windshield time in and enjoy the countryside. However, my job demands I fly as well to out of state locations for factory inspections, continuing education, engineering meetings, national conventions, etc. so I fly. Most of my family is spread all over creation so I fly to see them. When I was a kid I loved to fly, now it's a necessary chore. I do the frequent flyer miles and hotel Honors cards so it's at least manageable. Just a necessary evil. lain:


There' was a time when flying was glamorous. Gone are the days.


----------

